# 29gal Planted Community tank



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all

This is not, This Guy(Ryan). It's actually his Fiance Trish. I come on here from time to time. I should just make my own account really.. lol 
I dont think he has posted any recent pics of our tank so I guess I will.. We were lacking in the plant department. Been so busy lately havent really had time to really do the tank up nice. But 2 weeks ago we went and bought about 8 different plants. Just need to wait for them to grow a bit.. Enjoy..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey its looking good, when the plants in the back grow out to full length its really going to look nice, Are they vals?, they have that sort of look. gotta love the Cardinals.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

*makeover*

After buying a bunch of new plants again, we decided to re landscape the tank. Move things around, added more plants.. Just waiting for everything to grow now!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

good start so far yea. I like the SAE's in there. i took mine back as my tank is too small for them.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i agree the SAEs look good in there. a nice amazon sword or some such plant might make a nice focal point somewhere, but truth be told, i have no idea what i'm doing when I scape. 

that darwf grass is going to look great when it fills in. i can never seem to keep mine anchored.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

is that hairgrass in the front?, I think a bunch of hair grass would go great there. My 15 gallon is full of it in the front and it looks great., I also think u should tie down the java moss on the rock on the right and spread it out a bit, it will grow nice and attach to the rock.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

The SAE's are a pain and Id like to get rid of them.. They keep uprooting everything..

and yes that is hairgrass in the front.. Im hoping it will spread out and fill it soon. We got it from Menegerie ( where we get most of our plants) and he said it should fill in nicely.. Not sure if Im keeping that Java moss in that tank or not. I might divide it up and grow some.. Ive already split a few others.


----------

